# Your coffee consumption



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I am sure that this has been discussed before, but lets do it again! My habit, is probably 4 double cappas and 2 single cappas a day. I currently use about 14 gms and extract by volume and time, ending up with 25 mls in 20 seconds. So, that is 10 singles or 140 gms of whole bean, or 250mls of fluid.

Is that excessive? It has always taken me a long time to get to sleep as I ponder the days events. I am going to try a kilo of rave decaf to see if I find a difference. What do others do?

Remember you pump boys, my extraction ratios will be very different to yours but hat is the result of playing around over time and enjoying the result


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Depending on how much sleep I got the night before, my consumption can vary from a couple of double shot flat whites to 5-6 if I'm up early through not being able to sleep. So I guess probably average out to not far off your consumption levels David given that I am usually dosing 18-19g and extracting 30-32 grams of espresso. I'm struggling to follow your maths, when you say a double are you making 2 separate shots from 14g of beans?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

I don't think that the volume of fluid is particularly telling, if you used the same amount of coffee to make a French press, or drip, ideally the coffee would be extracted to a similar degree...the only difference being the amount of water/milk you took with it.

EDIT: French press will typically have less coffee dissolved into the beverage for a given brew ratio & beverage weight, compared to drip.

Caffiene is reckoned to be more efficiently extracted with some brewed methods, so your espresso based drinks should be a little less caffienated compared to drip (per g of dry dose)?

So 140g*20% (rule of thumb)= 28g of coffee dissolved into your drinks. That's a fair whack.

EDIT: 4x doubles & 2x singles @ 14g per basket is 70g of dry coffee, so ~14g of dissolved coffee ingested/day.

I reckon I have 2.5-3g of dissolved coffee per serving, 3 times a day...maybe an additional 2g here and there, so 10-11g per day? No idea as to how much undissolved coffee is on top of that (doesn't count in the extraction, but unavoidable in espresso & French press).


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I generally drink 2 coffees a day. Weekdays 1 espresso based drink and 1 brewed(FP).

I've found a few years ago that if I don't drink coffee in the afternoon I tend to sleep better.

De-caff may be a good option.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

A double Cappa would be 2 x 14 gms, extracted as 2 25 ml shots. As I said, the lever is a different beast and having spent hours varying things, I find that works well for me


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> A double Cappa would be 2 x 14 gms, extracted as 2 25 ml shots. As I said, the lever is a different beast and having spent hours varying things, I find that works well for me


Isn't that a quad? A "double" being the issue of one 14g/double basket?


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

I have 2 double shots with milk every day, my duodenum gives me too much pain if I don't restrict myself. I also use monsooned Malabar as I've found it to be the least acidic. Occasionally I will try another double later in the day but usually I suffer for this pleasure

Ian


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

this may not seem much but increasing steadily (was one aeropress a day before pre forum)

weekdays 1 x brewed am 1-2 x flat white pm

sat/sun/days off 2-4 flat white. no brewed

plenty green tea to flush system inbetween


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Eyedee said:


> I have 2 double shots with milk every day, *my duodenum gives me too much pain if I don't restrict myself*. I also use monsooned Malabar as I've found it to be the least acidic. Occasionally I will try another double later in the day but usually I suffer for this pleasure
> 
> Ian


is that due to the caffeine or the milk?


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

GS11 said:


> this may not seem much but increasing steadily (was one aeropress a day before pre forum)
> 
> weekdays 1 x brewed am 1-2 x flat white pm
> 
> ...


Still got caffeine in the tea tho lol


----------



## WebbyJoe (Dec 5, 2013)

On average between 3-5 double espressos a day. (no sugar - ruins the coffee)

Very rarely drink cappuccino, but on occasion if I fancy it I may have one or two.


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Charliej said:


> Still got caffeine in the tea tho lol


there's not much caffeine in green tea but depends how you brew it.

as well as being refreshing the main thing drinking green tea is its antioxidant properties


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

GS11 said:


> is that due to the caffeine or the milk?


I think its just the acid that causes the problem. I didn't realise that milk could be the culprit.

Ian


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

One or two 20g espressos before leaving the house

Three 12g Aeropress during the day

If I get home at a reasonable time then a flat white or espresso with dinner, otherwise a decaf

Maybe another flat white before bed

If i'm sitting about the house at weekend and playing about with beans could do five or six 20g shots easy.


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Eyedee said:


> I think its just the acid that causes the problem. I didn't realise that milk could be the culprit.
> 
> Ian


Milk can certainly cause digestive issues to varying degrees & particularly if you are lactose intolerant. I've cut milk out of my diet altogether....apart from milk based coffee drinks







.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Today was a rarity. Ive had one double as a long black

I will tend to have around 4 doubles a day as long blacks, last one will be 3pm


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Today I have had too much coffee....


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Today I have had too much coffee....


I'm still bouncing! We didn't have any more after you went


----------



## Walter Sobchak (Nov 29, 2012)

Weekdays I usually have one at 6am, another 3ish when I get home and another at 6/7pm. All 18g doubles.

Maybe one or two more if I'm home all day at the weekend.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Monday - Friday 1 x brewed & 2 x single espresso. Weekends usually 1 x flat white and 1 x piccolo each day.

Tonights chilli has a Lungo in it!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

For the umami?


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> Monday - Friday 1 x brewed & 2 x single espresso. Weekends usually 1 x flat white and 1 x piccolo each day.
> 
> Tonights chilli has a Lungo in it!


 Guess that has to be better than the other way round. Although maybe a new thing in coffee flavouring, but would you call it a Mexican coffee?


----------



## danchaput (Dec 8, 2013)

2 x lattes. Morning and after lunch.

Sometimes one on the way home from work too if I have to continue working at home.


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Weekdays: 1 double shot latte to take to work, 1-2 French Press @ work, 1 double shot espresso in the evening

Weekends: 3-4 double shot Flat Whites


----------



## frankil (Jan 20, 2012)

Weekdays: one double shot flat white accompanied by 2-3 singles in the morning. Weekend: the same plus double shot flat white/one cup of brewed in the afternoon as I have time


----------



## bignorry (Mar 19, 2013)

2 long blacks every morning,sometimes 3.One more at lunchtime if Im in house and one more after my meal at night.plus I will usually accept a coffee anytime I'm offered during the day. (But instants do not count as they are not real!)


----------



## Nijntje (Oct 2, 2013)

I'm dosing 16g for a double and drinking 3 flat whites on average...


----------



## andyt23 (Nov 24, 2013)

long black (FP) in the morning usually does me - a second if I'm offered or stressed mid afternoon at work and a decaf Nespresso after an evening meal.

On Thursdays when I work at home, the moka pot is on and off all day.

Once I go Gaggia tho, who knows...


----------



## Elli Dobson (Nov 25, 2013)

Two long blacks every morning, one when I wake up and one when I arrive at work. A third one after lunch is a must as well.


----------



## NudeCoffee (Nov 14, 2013)

3 flat whites on average per day. Sometimes have a long black in the morning if i am feeling tired. #addict.


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

A long black in the morning (possibly followed by another if I'm working from home), then sometimes another mid afternoon. More often than not a double espresso or long black in the evening.


----------



## tictok (Dec 1, 2013)

Weekdays

Couple of double shot flat whites or double espresso in the morning before work.

Sometimes flask one up in my bodum sipping flask thingy to keep me going for an hour or two at work.

If I'm working for home maybe add another couple through out the day.

Occasionally another double when I get home.

At the weekend, anything goes.. sometimes a couple, sometimes half a dozen....


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy (Dec 9, 2013)

May sound daft coming from a barista or someone signed up to this forum, I don't drink coffee at all at home. Most of my consumption is at work. Before my first barista job I very rarely drank coffee then when I started getting more competent at making it I started drinking it. It would be in the region of four-five lattes each morning though, but now in my newest job, I only drink maybe one-two per shift.


----------



## Saftlad (Nov 12, 2013)

Full mug of Signature when I get into the office in the morning through the aeropress, then another just after lunch.

Just ordered some decaf so I can keep the mug topped up through the day.


----------



## CoffeeDiva (May 9, 2013)

Two 8oz cappas in the mornings (17g in, around 26 g out, VST double basket), either another 8oz or a 5/6oz (depending which cups I fancy using). Sometimes I have a long black in the afternoons instead, but haven't got any beans in which I want to drink that way at the moment.

Going to the in laws for the hols so will have to get some suitable for brewed instead of espresso.


----------

